# National Geographic: Meet the Frog Licker



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Description: While studying poisonous frogs in the wild, scientist Valerie Clark sometimes licks the amphibians to quickly determine their toxicity.


Google


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

That is a GREAT video......hopefully gets circulated a little more.

Shows how to hold a small frog, safely by the rear leg, as well.

She better hope there is no lasting or cumulative effects from all that licking. 

I would not lick it (the frogs or anything else in the video).....but that's just me.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

I was watching a similar show but they were doing this to salamanders-i think it may have been the same girl and another herpotologist. any way, the guy licked a hellbender and got a mouth full of mucous-slime!!!! nice find though!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I bet her body has build up some kind of resistance to the venom, but one day she may lick the wrong frog


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

There was a short part of a tv show about mantellas and insects with her . Part of a show on Madagascar I think .


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

pigface said:


> There was a short part of a tv show about mantellas and insects with her . Part of a show on Madagascar I think .


Does anyone know where to get the full version of this show? I found it really interesting. I would love to see any other shows ya'll know of about frogs if you have good ones you'd like to recommend?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

You might Try their site


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> but one day she may lick the wrong frog


Maybe she's hoping one of them turns into a prince


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Maybe she's hoping one of them turns into a prince


Did ya see the lady?!!! I didn't even think of it but it totally makes sence!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Lol, you gusy are evil!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Julio said:


> I bet her body has build up some kind of resistance to the venom, but one day she may lick the wrong frog


Tricolors' poison actually causes further sensitization to toxin rather than resistance---check this out:
Epibatidine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

laylow said:


> Did ya see the lady?!!! I didn't even think of it but it totally makes sence!!!


Haha I wasn't commenting on her PERSONALLY she seems like a cool chick, just saying - a chick going around licking frogs..............


----------

